# disque dur windows complètement buggé



## Borisou (29 Mai 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai récemment installé windows sur mon imac (fin 2012, High Sierra) avec un disque dur externe. Lors de ma première utilisation de windows tout marche bien.
Cependant, windows s'est mis à fonctionner moins bien lors du deuxième lancement (plantage, lenteur). J'ai éteint puis rallumé mon mac et relancé windows, cette fois, windows a craché dès l'écran de chargement (logo bleu sur fond noir), mon ordi s'est carrément éteint. Je le rallume puis un dossier cligotant avec un point d'interrogation apparait.
J'essaye ensuite de redémarrer l'ordinateur sur mac et analyser le disque dur, problème : il est indétectable ! il n'apparait pas sur le logiciel "Utilitaire de disque". J'ai essaye de la connecter à un autre mac, introuvable aussi...

Avez vous une idée de la nature du problème et de comment le résoudre ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## LaJague (29 Mai 2022)

Sur quel port ?
C’est quoi comme disque ?


----------



## Borisou (29 Mai 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Sur quel port ?
> C’est quoi comme disque ?


Port USB 2.0, et pour le disque, quelle information veux-tu exactement ?


----------



## Locke (29 Mai 2022)

Borisou a dit:


> J'ai récemment installé windows sur mon imac (fin 2012, High Sierra) avec un disque dur externe.


Et quelle méthode as-tu utilisé vu qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne permet en aucun cas une installation dans un disque dur USB ?


Borisou a dit:


> J'ai éteint puis rallumé mon mac et relancé windows, cette fois, windows a craché dès l'écran de chargement (logo bleu sur fond noir), mon ordi s'est carrément éteint.


Ecran typique de corruption des fichiers système de Windows et comme un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS pour démarrer dessus, il est impossible de faire des réparations via le Mode sans échec.


Borisou a dit:


> Je le rallume puis un dossier cligotant avec un point d'interrogation apparait.
> J'essaye ensuite de redémarrer l'ordinateur sur mac et analyser le disque dur, problème : il est indétectable ! il n'apparait pas sur le logiciel "Utilitaire de disque". J'ai essaye de la connecter à un autre mac, introuvable aussi...


Là, pour le coup il semblerait que ce soit le disque dur lui-même qui pose problème, car même s'il y a corruption des fichiers système, il devrait obligatoirement être visible sous Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Borisou (29 Mai 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Et quelle méthode as-tu utilisé vu qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne permet en aucun cas une installation dans un disque dur USB ?
> 
> Ecran typique de corruption des fichiers système de Windows et comme un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS pour démarrer dessus, il est impossible de faire des réparations via le Mode sans échec.
> 
> Là, pour le coup il semblerait que ce soit le disque dur lui-même qui pose problème, car même s'il y a corruption des fichiers système, il devrait obligatoirement être visible sous Utilitaire de disque.


J'ai installé windows en suivant cette vidéo : https://youtu.be/kR28kVtZYJY
J'ai entre autres utilisé le logiciel Vmware fusion.

C'est ce que je me suis dit, mais du coup je n'ai aucune idée de comment le rendre détectable à nouveau...


----------



## Locke (29 Mai 2022)

Borisou a dit:


> J'ai installé windows en suivant cette vidéo : https://youtu.be/kR28kVtZYJY
> J'ai entre autres utilisé le logiciel Vmware fusion.


Je m'en doutais, car c'est impossible depuis Assistant Boot Camp.


Borisou a dit:


> C'est ce que je me suis dit, mais du coup je n'ai aucune idée de comment le rendre détectable à nouveau...


Cela sous-entend que la structure du disque USB est corrompue, il est impossible comme je l'ai mentionné auparavant de faire la moindre réparation. Tu es bon pour recommencer ton installation de Windows, mais à la seule condition que ton disque dur soit visible dans Utilitaire de disque, ce qui semble ne pas être le cas. Teste ton disque dur depuis un vrai PC, car je ne vois plus que ça.


----------



## Borisou (29 Mai 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Cela sous-entend que la structure du disque USB est corrompue, il est impossible comme je l'ai mentionné auparavant de faire la moindre réparation. Tu es bon pour recommencer ton installation de Windows, mais à la seule condition que ton disque dur soit visible dans Utilitaire de disque, ce qui semble ne pas être le cas. Teste ton disque dur depuis un vrai PC, car je ne vois plus que ça.


Misère... j'avais passé des heures à installer windows 
As-tu une idée de ce qui a pu provoquer ce problème ? (processus d'installation, disque dur non adapté...)


----------



## Borisou (30 Mai 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Teste ton disque dur depuis un vrai PC, car je ne vois plus que ça.


J'ai réussi à nettoyer le disque depuis un pc et il est à nouveau détectable ! 
Il me reste plus qu'à recommencer.

Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## baron (30 Mai 2022)

Borisou a dit:


> As-tu une idée de ce qui a pu provoquer ce problème ? (processus d'installation, disque dur non adapté...)


Il peut suffire d'une brève déconnexion du disque externe.


----------

